# Liga Die Allianz Helden (DC Universe Online)



## Valek Jace (23. Januar 2011)

Hiermit möchte ich unsere Liga [Die Allianz] vorstellen.

Ich denke ich kann mit guten Recht behaupten das wir momentan die aktivste deutsche Liga bei DCU sind.

Wir haben 8 Stammgruppen für T4 Raids weiters wird aber auch viel mit Anmeldung sowohl spontan zusammengebaut.

Forumsaktivät jeden Tag 80 - 130 Mitglieder die im Forum nach dem Rechten sehen.

TS3 Aktivität 50 - 80 Mitglieder jeden Abend(Vormittag bis Nachmittags ca 40)




*Hier die wichtigsten Angaben.*

Wir sind eine rein deutschsprachige Liga auf der Helden Seite.

Momentan sind wir um die 80 Mitglieder groß.

Wir machen sowohl PVE als auch PVP

Für PVE Raids im T4 Bereich gibt es ca 8 Stammgruppen ( Zahl wachsend)

Weiters gibt es Anmeldethreads im Forum oder spontane Raids die per GildenChat oder TS3 ausgemacht werden.

Wir sind auch sehr anfängerfreundlich bieten hier sogar weiterhin T2 bis T3 Raids an um DCU Neulinge zu pushen.

Auch befinden sich diverse Anfänger Guids in den internen Bereichen unseres Forums.

Wir bieten auch eine hohe TS3 Aktivität(Abends bis zu 80 Leutchen auf dem TS3, Vormittags - Nachmittags 40)

Um euch davon zu überzeugen einfach www.gilde-dsf.eu und auf dem Teamspeakviewer.


Unser Mindestalter ist ab 17+ (Ausweiskontrollen gibts natürlich keine)

Forum steht zur Verfügung = http://www.gilde-dsf.eu 
TS³ gibts natürlich auch.

Falls Ihr euch bewerben möchtet http://www.gilde-dsf.eu

Wenn Ihr mich Ingame anschreiben möchtet bin ich meistens Abends zu erreichen Ingame = Shadowhand oder Wingbeast ansonsten Bewerbung an www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Egooz (23. Januar 2011)

Moin,

ich hätte mal ein paar Fragen zu eurer Liga:


Welches Durchschnittsalter habt ihr so in etwa?

Lässt sich schon absehen, wie stark vertreten und aktiv die Liga nach dem Freimonat bleibt?


----------



## Valek Jace (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo du

Durchschnittsalter = 25 würd ich sagen , wir haben Spieler von 18 bis 40 dabei.

Wir haben momentan 100 Mitglieder Zahl steigend. Kommt daher da wir auf dem Server Bloodstorm die aktivste deutsche Liga sind und deswegen die Leute zu uns strömen.
Aus meinen Erfahrungen in anderen MMogs schätze ich mal das nach dem Probemonat bis zu 50 - 70% der Liga mit dem Spiel aufhoert.

Momentan sind wir noch recht aktiv es sind bis zu 60 bis 70 Leute online. Selbst zu Zeiten wie 3:00 Nachts sind noch um die 30 Spieler da.

Aber das Game ist erst 12 Tage alt deswegen ist es schwer einzuschätzen


----------



## AemJaY (25. Januar 2011)

Klingt nett.
Doch leider bin ich nicht auf dem PvP Server unterwegs, vielleicht wird sich dies aber noch ändern 

Gibt es eigentlich ausser dem Gilden Namen sonst noch Vorteilee eine Gilde zu gründen?
Sprich Achivements oder Gilden Erfolge wie in wow zum beispiel?


----------



## Valek Jace (25. Januar 2011)

Nein nicht wirklich.

Denn einzigen Vorteil denn du durch eine Liga hast ist um gemeinsam in Instanzen(sogenannte Hardalerts) reinzugehen oder um gemeinsam die PVP Arenen aufzusuchen,

Ein weiterer Vorteil denn zumindest unsere Liga bietet ist das man sich wieder deutsch unterhalten kann da es ja keine getrennten Sprach Channels gibt.


----------



## Valek Jace (28. Januar 2011)

Und wir rekrutieren noch immer.

Alle Klassen sind erwünscht.


----------



## empIree (29. Januar 2011)

Hehehe... ein paar Helden in Strumpfhosen zum vermöbeln


----------



## Valek Jace (30. Januar 2011)

Es freut mich das über buffed schon ein paar Leutchen zu uns gekommen sind.

Momentan sind wir vorallem auf der Suche nach Heilern und Tanks.

Headset ist natürlich ein Muss aber das sollte denk ich klar sein


----------



## Enrico300 (30. Januar 2011)

Komisch immer wenn ich in den Chat reinschreibe, suche deutsche Liga antwortet niemand.


----------



## Valek Jace (31. Januar 2011)

Naja bin ja nicht rund um die Uhr online.


----------



## Valek Jace (3. Februar 2011)

Zur Info für alle.

Teamspeak + Headset solltet Ihr haben


----------



## Valek Jace (5. Februar 2011)

Zur Info 

Falls ich online bin und ihr mich anschreibt und ich nicht sofort zurückantworte dann bin ich meistens in ner PVE Inni oder im PVP unterwegs.

Also nicht böse sein wenns nicht sofort ne Antwort gibt.


----------



## Valek Jace (10. Februar 2011)

Momentan sind wir eine der letzten aktiven deutschsprachigen Ligen auf dem Server Bloodstorm.

Und wir rekrutieren weiterhin bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Kralos (10. Februar 2011)

Also auf Schurken seite gibts auch noch 2 sehr aktive Ligen, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter und die German Evils


----------



## Drakhgard (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo, "Die Allianz", durfte schon einige eurer Member bruzzeln, auch wenn Sie wohl nicht gerade die fairsten Spieler sind (Stichwort: 3 vs 1)

;D

Schurken sind einfach die besten


----------



## Valek Jace (13. Februar 2011)

Jo freun uns drauf wenn wir dich das nächste mal wieder bruzzeln dürfen.


----------



## Valek Jace (16. Februar 2011)

So .

Gestern haben wir fleissig aufgeräumt.
Was dank dem unheimlich guten Liga System von DCU nicht wirklich leicht ist.

Nach dem wir die inaktiven von den aktiven aussortiert haben sind wir nun von ehemals 270 Mitgliedern auf schlanke 89 Mitglieder gekommen.

Weiters haben wir momentan 2 Raid Gruppen die beide schon Batcave + Kandaq durch haben.
Ne ordentliche PVP Gruppe ist noch im Aufbau.

Bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (24. Februar 2011)

Und ein up


----------



## Valek Jace (31. Dezember 2011)

So ich hab mal wieder geupdatet.

Uns gibts bei DCU weiterhin und wir nehmen auch weiter Neulinge im DCU Universum auf.

Bei Interesse www.gilde-dsf.eu


----------



## Valek Jace (22. Januar 2012)

Sind momentan auf der Suche nach gut equipten DDs


----------



## Valek Jace (17. Juli 2012)

Da noch immer Leute auf unsere Liga über diese Forum aufmerksam werden habe ich mal den Startbeitrag editiert.


----------



## SadSoul01 (5. Oktober 2013)

HAllo 

Wollte mal nach fragen ob ihr noch Aktive seit mit der Liga.......

Spiele DC Universe auf PS3 und suche eine nette Liga......

Würde mich um Antwort freuen....


----------

